# Fishbites vs. Gulp Bloodworm



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Today I fished blood worm Fishbites and blood worm Gulp (cut bait form). Using a double bottom rig I started out with Gulp and it was totally ignored. Then I put on Fishbites and got double headers. The one good thing Gulp was useful for was to keep the Fisbites supported near the hook point as Fishbites slides down as it dissolves.

Has any one used the blood worm Gulp that is shaped like a worm? 

Also has any one compared regular vs. cold water Fishbites? 

Thanks!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

FishBites is the shizz-nit!!!


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Today I fished blood worm Fishbites and blood worm Gulp (cut bait form). Using a double bottom rig I started out with Gulp and it was totally ignored. Then I put on Fishbites and got double headers. The one good thing Gulp was useful for was to keep the Fisbites supported near the hook point as Fishbites slides down as it dissolves.
> 
> Has any one used the blood worm Gulp that is shaped like a worm?
> 
> ...


i was told all the gulp are the same flavor, like sandflea is the same as blood worm just diff shapes. they have not worked for me. but they sure look like they should work.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i havent caught anything but the occasional (like 3) spot on FB. i am a non believer.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I use BWFB (have not tried Gulp). Personally they work for me but not always. When I am in Crisfield fishing around town they work great. Sometimes outproducing real bloods maybe cause they can stay on the hook longer. However I notice that when I am up farther near the coke etc they are not as productive. This is just my personal experience.

I would never leave home without them though!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I use BWFB (have not tried Gulp). Personally they work for me but not always. When I am in Crisfield fishing around town they work great. Sometimes outproducing real bloods maybe cause they can stay on the hook longer. However I notice that when I am up farther near the coke etc they are not as productive. This is just my personal experience.
> 
> I would never leave home without them though!


Hey Stupid (man, why is it fun calling your board name   ). For me, tt depends where. I completely agree with Cygnus. I used BWFB it CHSP in November previously and did real well with croakers. I also, used them in VA for spots. Did well. I also caught some spots at PLO too. However, in the upper bay area (like Peake and SPSP), I have not done well with them (did catch few spots at SPSP).


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

Do any of you guys combine them(fishbites) with the fish-ee sauce?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Lip Ripper said:


> i was told all the gulp are the same flavor, like sandflea is the same as blood worm just diff shapes. they have not worked for me. but they sure look like they should work.


Yup, they are all the same flavor. I've have personally tasted them all... j/k


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*fishbites vs gulp*

= fishbites, hands down.
guess it depends what you are fishin for, but in the obx we have found that the red bloodworm fb, especially coupled with a sand flea can't miss (i mean this literally- SIX-thats 6!! -- of us didn't miss a fish on a single cast with em) --we were fishin for pompano, but also caught spot, croaker, mullet & the occasional flounder, even one undersized drum (throw back).
the FB alone also outperformed the sand flea alone, but together they were a shoo-in.\avon ramp 34 area.
haven't tried the coldwater, just the warm water-love em, plus they help to hold the flea on the hook-a smorgasbord for the fishies.
won't be w/o em in my tackle box.
gonna a give it another try in about 2 months--let ya all know the results


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

My personal experience has been that the Gulp works better as a lure than bait. The FBBW has worked, but it's been erratic. I even tried a test with a real bloodworm, FBBW and Gulp. All three were in the water at the same time at roughly the same spot, but they performed in that order (real, FBBW, Gulp).


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

2 Years ago I used the gulp bloodworms in pieces for round head. They actually out fished shrimp and live bloodworms. 

Tiny


----------

